# Shipping personal items - US to UK



## fiend (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to return to England towards the end of this year. I want to begin shipping my vinyl record collection back to my fathers house in England. I brought most of them when I moved to the US, from England.

I plan to use USPS international express. I wish to insure the package for $1000. But the declared value will be $1 each. 

Does this have any effect on customs charges? 
Also do I need to complete a C3 form? 
If so, how do I attach it to the package?

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fiend said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to return to England towards the end of this year. I want to begin shipping my vinyl record collection back to my fathers house in England. I brought most of them when I moved to the US, from England.
> 
> ...


Check with your UPS store if they will insure over value.


----------



## fiend (Feb 1, 2013)

twostep said:


> Check with your UPS store if they will insure over value.


I'm shipping via USPS. They have no problem with how insurance I take out with them and the value I declare on the customs form.

But do UK customs have an issue with the value on the customs form being less than the insured value?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure which value they use for VAT purposes - the customs value or the insured value. Unless you indicate that this is stuff you've owned for more than six months and that this is the shipment of part of your household goods, you may find yourself stuck with a bill for VAT.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fiend (Feb 1, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure which value they use for VAT purposes - the customs value or the insured value. Unless you indicate that this is stuff you've owned for more than six months and that this is the shipment of part of your household goods, you may find yourself stuck with a bill for VAT.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I plan to write on the customs from "Personal items - no commercial value". I have owned these since before I moved to the US and purchased them in England. So they are atleast 5 years old.


----------



## fiend (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump for any help/info.


----------

